

Tesla Patent – "Good Faith" – What are they not telling? - FunkyRhombus

The news is about their patents being opened up to competitors using them in &quot;good faith&quot; - but what does that mean?  What would be a &quot;bad faith&quot; situation where Tesla could enforce one of their patents?
======
wingi
They opened because there is no big player with a e-car strategy ... if
ford/daimler/bmw starts with massive production of e-cars this will change
elon's mind. The time will answer the question.

